# Was bedeutet: Address already in use: connect (beim client?)



## JayJay33 (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

und zwar hab ich einen Rechner, der immer in einem neuen Thread eine Verbindung zum postgreSQL-Server aufbaut. Es sind immer max. 50 Verbindungen offen (hab ich mehrfach getestet).

Ich habe sehr sehr viele Anfragen. (viele Tausend pro Minute). Es wird immer eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut.  Hin und wieder, d.h. im 2 Minuten-Takt entstehen ca. 100 Fehlermeldungen 



```
org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: Der Verbindungsversuch schlug fehl.
..
.
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:180)
	at org.postgresql.core.PGStream.<init>(PGStream.java:59)
	at org.postgresql.core.v3.ConnectionFactoryImpl.openConnectionImpl(ConnectionFactoryImpl.java:77)
	... 12 more
```


Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie solch ein Fehler entstehen kann? Was genau besagt diese Fehlermeldung? (Welche Adresse beim Connected?) 0> bestimmt nicht eine Server-Adresse, das muss irgendetwas lokal sein.


----------



## JayJay33 (16. Apr 2008)

Nach ein paar recherchen hab ich erfahren, dass Windows XP (orgi, nicht Server) nicht sehr viele Client Ports parallel nach außen zur Verfügung stellt.
Server unterstützt anscheinent mehr.

Okay, ich werde nun auf einen Linux-Server umsteigen und hoffe, dass ich damit besser fahre 

Wenn evt. jemand noch was schlaues dazu weiß, bitte posten


----------



## ARadauer (16. Apr 2008)

> Es wird immer eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut.


das würd ich nicht machen.... ConnectionPool wäre eine Lösung


----------



## JayJay33 (17. Apr 2008)

Jay danke für den Tipp. Kann ich hier auch festlegen, wieviele Connections gleichzeitig max. laufen dürfen?


----------



## Gast (18. Apr 2008)

warum stellst du dennn immer ne neue verbindung her? behalt die eine doch einfach und nutz die.


----------

